

Russia's MPs "who wants to buy gas has to buy rubles or freeze to death" - mikemoka
http://rt.com/politics/russian-dollar-abandon-parliament-085/

======
mikemoka
it's nice to see that the world is moving backward instead of moving forward
in 2014...

